# New surf bag



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just saw this article in the Chesapeake Angler.
A surf bag/pouch that you can carry 2 sand spikes and 2 surf rods hands-free:www.carbonesbag.com


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Does'nt look bad, I might just buy one or two(big rods - sm. rods)I think it would be great for the med.-sm.rods the tackle box is just right for them. The large bag(tackle box) might not hold as much weights,rigs(for bait fisherman) but for lures it might be just the thing. My 2 cents.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Those were the days when I could get by with only two rods, a little punk cooler, and a pail (not even a 5 gal one no less). 

Now it's the surf cart, five or six rods, 50 lb tackle box (feels like it anyway), a big cooler, chair, chest waders, and a 8 gal pail.

Next addition is a beach umbrella. 

Does it ever stop?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Add 3 kids and a wife and then you have boogie boards, skim boards, extra cooler, 4 more chairs, snack bags, not one but two umbrellas, etc.

And I wonder why my back and shoulders hurt.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Fishhunter...I hear 'ya.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm exhausted already.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Whew, I'm taking a nap!

Hmmmmm..... umbrella? Guess the wife can't take that beach bag. (yeah right, another cart!)


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

But that does bring up an interesting question. Why do we carry all that stuff?

I know we all use the same excuse, "In case we need it", but most of the time we don't.

I carry a surf bag which contains 5-6 Plano 3600 boxes full of various lures ranging from metal to diving plugs. Then there are the flash lights, one for the old hat to see to tie knots and one for the dark trip back to the car. There is the hemostats for removing small hooks from small fish and the LONG nose pliers for the bigger teethy fish. There is the lip-lock Berkley be "kind to the fish" grippers, leaders, spare spools, compass, GPS (I get lost easily), various tools, etc.

Then there is the Plano hardshell, see-thru box with all the stuff for bait fishing. This too comes with it's own set of tools just in case I leave the soft bag home. We have a hundred pounds of lead and 1,000 miles of wire and mono leader, crimp sleeves, crimp tool, etc. 

Next the cooler, 50 qt. Coleman Xtreme for fish that I catch and release and don't forget the one for drinks and food. God knows we can't put it in the one for the fish we release. The beach chair with it's drink holders for the "soda" and now the umbrella. Sand spikes for the 10 rods, a bait cutting board and basket, 5 gal bucket for something (I haven't figured out what it's for, but everyone else carries one so I do too.), fillet knife and cleaning board (again for those catch and release fish) and first aid kit (really contains more beer in case the beach police confiscate the cooler).
That's just my stuff! 

I am one of the fortunate (?) ones whose wife loves to soak in the sun, to the extent of 10 hours at a time! She needs her chair, beach towel, 10 gal. bag of assorted lotions of different strengths (me, I just use reel grease), newspaper, magazine rack, an assortment of books and her cooler with fancy bottle water and diet waffer snacks. Thank God all our kids are grown and have rug rats of their own to take to the beach.

We look like a band of gypsies dragging this Fishmate Sr. cart down to the surf. Stuff is pilled 6 feet high and hanging off the sides. Maybe she'll give me an ATV for Xmas!

WHY?????? What's you guys excuse?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

(I haven't figured out what it's for, but everyone else carries one so I do too.)

I think that is the biggest reason why we have so much stuff. I mean we are MEN! Well some women here too, but it is instictive for us to have what some one else has or have better.
Oh yeah and also just in case!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

isn't used for as a toliet for the woman (non fishing one) we bring along??


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I wouldn't know--I only carry two rods, a chair in a bag, and a tackle bag.
No bucket, no cooler, no cart, no umbrella, etc.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

How can you possibly survive HuskyMD?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is b/c when he goes fishing he only catches spot and perch! So his fishing buddies can liveline them for big rockfish.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Uh, well. Umm.. I'd like to brag about the huge rocks I caught last year, but my only keeper sized rock last year had sores all over it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh come on Surf-N-Turf,You can afford that ATV,with all the bucks you have!


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Man! Some of you guys are wearin me out!

It's funny this topic should come up. While prepping for this season, I've been trying to come up with a list of the bare essentials 'cause I'm tired of carying all that [email protected] Then I thought "I wanna get me a Fish'n Mate Sr."..............That shot that plan all to hell!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Ruedy,

With a little exercise before you hit the beach with your new cart, you should be in shape to lug all the "necessary [email protected]" that is really needed to be a productive surf fisherman.  

Sometimes it does seem like work and not fun.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Sandcrab,

You're right and you're makin me laugh......I've yet to put a single item on my "non-essential" list.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Ok, let's start that non-essential list here now!

Salsa Dip?


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

NS$D, you're right I have piles! Got any Prep-H?


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I think its good this topic has come up b/c I was thinkin about the best fishin spots on the coast that I have a house on and the best fishin spot is about a 3-5 mi. walk down the beach. (no vehicles allowed) dangit


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Carry one (empty to start) 5 gal pail, 1 surf spike, 1 12 rod w/reel, knapsack with three rigs and sinkers and head on down to the water...minimize....


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Fl Fisherman,

Gave me an idea for a Carbones bag nickname. "Tackle Purse"  

Macman


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I might get oe just for Jetty fishing or times I go on vacation to Ocean city,New Jersey,N.C.(Family outings).
I wonder if you can check one of those"purses" in @ the airport?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

For the surf spike, drill a hole in the end and attach some rope to it. This way you can drape it over your shoulders to carry it.

I haven't used one rod for fishing in years. The only time I do is when I go jetty/inlet lure fishing. Then I only carry a tackle bag and my rod.

I'll stick with my cart...just going to clean up my act and take "essential only" equipment (there I've said it!). 

It's worth a try - I love the cart too much to leave it behind.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Anybody try one of these surf packs?










I got one and it is pretty nice for bare essentials.
http://www.tals-fishing.com/index.cfm


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jeez,Surf-N-Turf,If I had your clams,I can afford that bag!Maybe I might sell my left kidney,I can live off just one right?  

I am really leaning on getting one of them bags.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Shoot little buddy, play your cards right and I'll get you one for X-mas!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I just added the Surfmate Sr cart to my growing list of fishing related items. It appears after assembly that it will carry most everything we need for time on the beach. Have to see if it will fit in the rack already on the truck, or if I will need to invest in one of their hitches.

On and On and On........


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Bought the surf pack about a year or so ago at the fishing show in Timonium. Comes in handy with the shad darts while fishing for white perch or at the OBX trying for spanish Macs (don't have to keep walking back to the truck for new metal whenever one pops off). Just bought the Carbones bag this year and dyin' to try it out.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I think that it would be possible to get one of those Bass Pro Shops worm bags ( the ones with 10-20 clear resealable bags) and put your rigs in the bags. In my real tackle box I put my rigs in zip-loc bags (even the 4 ft. king rigs) so they won't get tangled up. If you make them a circle about the size of the bag it works best but anyways I think that with the Bass Pro worm bags you could put topwater plugs in the front pouch (or whatever other lures that you use.) And it also has a back pouch that is the same size. It also has a place inside the bag (front and back inside the bag) for hooks and other terminal tackle. All you have to do now is put the sand spikes and cutting board inside the 5 gal. bucket (when its dry of course) and carry that in one hand and the rods in the other. I think the worm binder (10 bag--except for the double sided ones ) come in medium, large, and double sided. The medium ones are 7.99, large are 9.99, and the double ones are 16.99. I think that this is a cheap alternative for a real surf bag.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Wheeew! This thread made me tired. Not from the length of it but because of all the stuff you haul around. I just finished stocking a new surf bag and it should supply everything I need for rods from 7-11ft lures or bait. It can hold 4 plano 3600's but Im only using 2 plus a plug partition from my old bag. 2 sandspikes get connected with a leather thong and draped from the strap which also has a plier sheath. Maybe I learned to be frugal from starting as a jetty jockey. That tube bag looks nice for a couple of lures casting while walking the beach but not for an overall bag. *Hope I didnt forget anything.*


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I just ordered the whole bag and some extra tubes should be in around Wed. or Thurs. I called the company today and the owner of Stycorp LTD. answered and he was telling me that they are coming out with a new tube that's 8" long next year. So I'll try this on my next fishing trip and report back on my finding.


----------

